# A glass of wine wouldn't go amiss



## carol

Or a cup of tea, even! (Just added as an afterthought as it's morning now!)
Hi all you couples out there ... as a woman travelling on her own (with another woman travelling on her own but basically on my own) it would be nice to meet up with friends from here.


----------



## carol

runnach said:


> Whats up, Carol. Everything OK?



Yes, just a bit shunned. Never mind. It's lonely sometimes travelling on your own.


----------



## Wully

Here you go pal. Wine Pour GIF - Wine Pour Wineglass - Discover & Share GIFs


----------



## carol

Ta, I'm feeling better already! X


----------



## Wully

Don’t you be daft come on here and get a chat


----------



## moonshadow

It would have been nice to see you, but you are probably too far away? We are in Albufeira.


----------



## carol

moonshadow said:


> It would have been nice to see you, but you are probably too far away? We are in Albufeira.



Thanks Sue and Martin. Xx


----------



## carol

Oh btw, I've just left Gibraltar. Never in all my years could I have imagined I would have driven here!


----------



## izwozral

If you are near Nantwich, you are more than welcome to pop over and we'll take you to our excellent local. Can also arrange a stopover for a night or two. Some good walks around here too.


----------



## carol

runnach said:


> Whats up, Carol. Everything OK?



Very perceptive, thanks x


----------



## Asterix

Do you travel with a pet? they make all the difference, always agree with everything you say,even complete gibberish,they ask for nothing,and they're always there when you need a buddy. I'd be lost without my dog for company.


----------



## izwozral

Oops, just spotted you are in Gibralter, you are still welcome any time any way. x


----------



## moonshadow

carol said:


> Oh btw, I've just left Gibraltar. Never in all my years could I have imagined I would have driven here!



Did you wild camp on the Rock? xx


----------



## 2cv

Just remember that you are doing what many only get to dream of. Cheer up, spring and summer soon and no one will shun you at the meets. Plenty of virtual friends here too.


----------



## oppy

I'm sayin' nowt


----------



## carol

2cv said:


> Just remember that you are doing what many only get to dream of. Cheer up, spring and summer soon and no one will shun you at the meets. Plenty of virtual friends here too.



Thanks Bill and Suzie, I'm fine. Xx


----------



## carol

oppy said:


> I'm sayin' nowt



Typical! Xx


----------



## rugbyken

not that much further round carol we’re going over border to portugal tomorrow or next day def in time to watch the rugby at manta rota will be there 4/5 day’s i think??


----------



## carol

rugbyken said:


> not that much further round carol we’re going over border to portugal tomorrow or next day def in time to watch the rugby at manta rota will be there 4/5 day’s i think??



Call me if you see me


----------



## jennyp19

Where are you heading next - Portugal or back up Spain?


----------



## Wully

No trying to steel you’re show carol but I’m feeling a wee bit down here it’s pishin a rain think it’s to snow tomorrow Anybody want to invite me to Spain Portugal for a glass of wine worth a try na didny think so.
Keep yer chin up the sun will be out tomorrow


----------



## carol

Now you're pushing my patience, big man! Here's me feeling down and lonely and all you can think of is  yourself!


----------



## carol

jennyp19 said:


> Where are you heading next - Portugal or back up Spain?



Heading towards Portugal xx


----------



## Robina

carol said:


> Heading towards Portugal xx


We're at Mikki's Place in Pera, Portugal (near Albufeira) heading further west for a couple of days then east  to Spain. Happy to say Hi if I could identify you. Can strongly recommend Mikki's Place by the way.


----------



## bmc

It's only a blip Carol. All us loners go through it now and again. Put some music on 
and pour yourself a good drink.

Your not really on your own, you've got great vibes from all your mates on here.

Tomorrow you'll be in a better place than me. I'll still be in cold wet & windy Whitworth, because I don't have your bottle.

You should be very proud of what your doing. xx


----------



## Tezza33

Keep your spirits up Carol, I wish we could be there to have a glass of wine with you, I bet you would be so pleased to see me leave you would never feel on your own again xx


----------



## campervanannie

carol said:


> Ta, I'm feeling better already! X



Look on the bright side you could be traveling with the Vodka twins lol


----------



## carol

campervanannie said:


> Look on the bright side you could be traveling with the Vodka twins lol



Oh no, never!  Thought you were coming! X


----------



## carol

runnach said:


> Yo Carol, I certainly hope you are lifted a bit. I had nine hours teaching today, finished at 21.00 hours tonight, with another six tomorrow and so on.
> 
> While I totally understand we can all find ourselves in a rut at times (we are all human) I hope you enjoy the lovely words from the lovely Dolores.
> 
> Take care.
> 
> [video=youtube;q_Xxj2UNB84]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q_Xxj2UNB84[/video]



Hi Terry, thanks for reminding me of the joys of FE! I left 10 years ago and I still have recurring anxiety dreams about Keighley College! :lol-053:


----------



## carol

Robina said:


> We're at Mikki's Place in Pera, Portugal (near Albufeira) heading further west for a couple of days then east  to Spain. Happy to say Hi if I could identify you. Can strongly recommend Mikki's Place by the way.



Hi Robina, yes I've been to Mikki's - heading that way though my travel buddy is worried about the poisoned dogs. Anyone been caught? Btw, I'm small, in a small van!:wave:


----------



## Robmac

Sorry to hear you had a down spell Carol.

Treat yourself to a bottle of red later, it will make things all betterer. x


----------



## carol

Cheers Terry, I've been rather abstemious of late but would love to sink a bottle of red with you! :lol-053:


----------



## moonshadow

We found a lovely bottle of red in Continente on offer at €2.30 Muehla Vehla. It would be good to see you if you are passing here before Saturday? xx


----------



## carol

bmc said:


> It's only a blip Carol. All us loners go through it now and again. Put some music on
> and pour yourself a good drink.
> 
> Your not really on your own, you've got great vibes from all your mates on here.
> 
> Tomorrow you'll be in a better place than me. I'll still be in cold wet & windy Whitworth, because I don't have your bottle.
> 
> You should be very proud of what your doing. xx



Thanks. Yes, it was a blip brought on by a particular incident which I shouldn't have let get to me! That and this incessant wind! Of the weatherly kind before anyone chirps up!


----------



## moonshadow

I absolutely hate the gales we’re having too! Where are you now? xx


----------



## carol

Thanks everyone for your messages of support and sympathy.  One last comment ... most of us singles floating around used to be half of a couple too ...


----------



## Wully

Hola, ¿cómo va tu semana?  if a Spaniard asks this just reply kak.


----------



## campervanannie

carol said:


> Oh no, never!  Thought you were coming! X



Next year defo me you Sue they Europe will be quaking


----------



## Deleted member 56601

campervanannie said:


> Next year defo me you Sue they Europe will be quaking




The mind boggles (what's boggling mean?).


----------



## campervanannie

Edina said:


> The mind boggles (what's boggling mean?).



I’ll google it.


----------



## campervanannie

goggle
ˈɡɒɡ(ə)l/Submit
verb
gerund or present participle: goggling
look with wide open eyes, typically in amazement.
"I goggled at them in total disbelief"
synonyms:	stare, gape, stare open-mouthed, stare in wonder/amazement, gawk, gaze, ogle, look fixedly, look vacantly; More
(of the eyes) open wide or protrude.
"with their eyes goggling and their tongues hanging out"

So it’s the doing it rather than the was doing which would be goggled


----------



## rugbyken

bloody hell got up this morning to ‘yon timorous beastie’ parked up alongside thought wully had come over to cheer you up carol


----------



## Wully

Nice big parking bays ken I’ll need to note that place down


----------



## Linda

Hey Carol, try and catch up with us!  We are with rugbyken at the moment about 1hr from Seville


----------



## Wully

Linda said:


> Hey Carol, try and catch up with us!  We are with rugbyken at the moment about 1hr from Seville



It’s not a glass or a bottle of wine you need it’s a case now. Or one of Ken’s magic boxes


----------



## n brown

hi Carol , not in Portugal yet ?
saw this and for some reason thought of you   dont care still works - Album on Imgur


----------



## vanmandan

Looser cruiser said:


> No trying to steel you’re show carol but I’m feeling a wee bit down here it’s pishin a rain think it’s to snow tomorrow Anybody want to invite me to Spain Portugal for a glass of wine worth a try na didny think so.
> Keep yer chin up the sun will be out tomorrow




sounds gie dreich up by, Wully.....
thought these shots of my spot on the south coast of Sicily might cheer you up,
you know you're always welcome down here.
decent bottle of vodka....€5.29
wine almost free.
cheer up,  soon be summer & warm rain,
ciao, D.


----------



## Wully

vanmandan said:


> View attachment 60888
> 
> sounds gie dreich up by, Wully.....
> thought these shots of my spot on the south coast of Sicily might cheer you up,
> you know you're always welcome down here.
> decent bottle of vodka....€5.29
> wine almost free.
> cheer up,  soon be summer & warm rain,
> ciao, D.



Are you near scala dei turchi that’s my favourite bit around that area there’s a wee bakers come coffee shop there best conolies in the world enjoy


----------



## jeffmossy

Carol you are never alone, you have got us lot only a few clicks away and we all wished we was with you on your travels . We are sending you some virtual HUGS and CUDDLES . Well done for getting so far, we would love to be there with you x .  Lorraine & Jeff


----------



## Byronic

What your experiencing carol is really what is to be expected after 
enduring the windy conditions at La Linea. The east wind (the Levanter)
is akin in it's affects to the German Foehn.in that it does nothing to
lift the spirits, and quite honestly the west wind is only marginally
to be preferred. You should have sat it out then got a job in Gib pulling pints
you'd be surprised how many Brit lives have been changed doing just that!
Portugal can only be better wind wise.
Normally I'd be in GiB Xmas time but this year I've stayed northeast based on local/family advice but my time is yet to come!


----------



## Robina

carol said:


> Hi Robina, yes I've been to Mikki's - heading that way though my travel buddy is worried about the poisoned dogs. Anyone been caught? Btw, I'm small, in a small van!:wave:



I am told that a local man has been arrested. There has been no recurrence. One of the dogs was in the van next to ours.  They arrived with three small dogs and within two days found and adopted a little stray so they had four. The very next day one of the original three died overnight and they left:-( Everyone was very shocked and upset - especially Mikki who has dogs herself. The Police took it very seriously and were all over the place for several hours searching the lanes around. The second dog was with another van and fell sick at the same time and, although they got it to the vet, it died a day later. It is all very sad but it was dealt with very swiftly.

Maybe bump into you at some point - we have a WC sticker in the windscreen. Staying here at least four more days.


----------



## Pauljenny

Just picked up this thread.

Hope you are feeling more like your cheerful self.?
We're out and about, next week.. Maybe we'll see you?
Hope so.
Xx


----------



## Lee

Hi Carol I hope you feeling a bit better today and the wind has dropped. 
Perhaps we will see you soon if you come over towards Portugal and we can swap stories, you may however have to endure  Paul as it would appear they have let him out on parole.
Let us know if you're coming this way and we can arrange something.


----------



## Biggarmac

Hi Carol.  As another solo traveller I know that normally everthkng is sorted but now and again something inconsequential can get to you.  In Spain but not wilding as I am an assistant steward on a rally.  Even here you are still alone and need an understanding ear sometimes.  All the best to you and everyo e I met at the Green Frog.  Meg


----------



## carol

Hi Paul and Lee, yes would be great to meet up. Paul, you've got my mob number I think. I'll probably be in Portugal tomorrow or the day after. Good job no glasses of wine last night. Parked up in Conil de la Frontera and police moved us on 12 30 at night, literally one minute down the road! Glad to report feeling cheerier now. I think Byronic must be right and that wind was messing with my head! So glad to be away from it! Now in Jerez de la Frontera. Thanks again for all your chivvying posts!


----------



## carol

n brown said:


> hi Carol , not in Portugal yet ?
> saw this and for some reason thought of you   dont care still works - Album on Imgur



Oh that's made me laugh! As you probably remember, mine drove great too! All the way fro France to Bradford without a roof! Cheers Nigel!


----------



## carol

moonshadow said:


> I absolutely hate the gales we’re having too! Where are you now? xx



Hi Sue, I'm at Jerez de la Frontera. Probably get to Portugal tomorrow or the day after so will be too late to take up your invite, much appreciated though. Hope the house sit went well. X


----------



## Tezza33

Where are you now Carol?, we need more updates


----------



## Sharon the Cat

carol said:


> Oh that's made me laugh! As you probably remember, mine drove great too! All the way fro France to Bradford without a roof! Cheers Nigel!



Having just read all the way through this thread I now know that you are feeling cheerier, as you have just mentioned the _*incident*_. 
Chin up


----------



## jeffmossy

Tezza33 said:


> Where are you now Carol?, we need more updates



I think she is on her way home now Terry


----------

